# laydown blinds



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

Ok Guys, I am getting ready to buy a laydown blind....Who has tried alot of the different ones that are out ? I am an average size guy 5' 8" 185 lbs...only draw back is i have a bad back and need to be comfortable....Most everywere i hunt i can drive right to and drop off my equipment, so weight is no big deal. I also will be using a dog (lab)on a couple of my locations...I don't want to end up buying junk....I hunt mostly cut corn and bean fields, and sometimes a wheat field...


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

You might want to rehash some of the previous threads, this is one of the topics that gets talked about quite often. There is a lot of useful information out there on this topic right now.


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

Well i would like to hear from the guys who have tried a few different ones? not trying to get a bash going were mine is better than urs !


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I hear ya, just trying to give you a heads up that some of this has been talked about. Here's a few of the threads, there are more but just grabbed a few.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... php?t=2953

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... php?t=4838

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... php?t=4447

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/ph ... php?t=3811


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

My overall number 1 choice is the Eliminator Pro Guide. It is roomy very easily transported keeps the elements out on those bad days and allows room for that companion you might bring along. I'm a big guy and I feel very comfortable sitting and even sleeping in mine :wink: . Another good choice is the destroyer blind. I havn't had a chance to hunt in one but I have seen it in action. It has a very low profile which is a plus and has the swinging hinge doors which is great for dogs. The only thing that I don't like about it right know is that it has less space than the pro guide and can become cramped if you have lots of gear, a dog, and lots of clothing but overall it is a very good blind. My last choice is the finisher blind. The only reason I would go with this blind is that it breaks down very small and is easily transported in a vehicle. The other options take up a lot more space that could be utilized for decoys.
I personally would stay away from the ground hog and xlander if you plan on having a dog in the blind or having lots of gear with you. I find them very small and got rid of mine after the first couple uses. Every one has likes and dislikes when it comes to blinds you just have to try it yourself. That's why we have classifieds


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I have hunted out of Pro-guides, xlanders, finishers, groundhogs, xterminators, and homemade blinds.

As far as comfort and room, nothing in my opinion can beat a pro-guide. They are the most comfortable and roomy blind that you can buy. However they do have several drawbacks. They are big and they do not break down very easily(more like not at all). The crossbars can bend and eventually you will bend them if you hunt hard (This really sucks). Higher price. If room and money are no object this is the cadillac of blinds. Great for the dog owner who wants the dog in the blind.

The xlander and groundhogs are cheaper and lighter but are way to small. I am 5' 10" and 150 and I feel pretty cramped in them. Its hard to blow calls, flag etc. They do fold up very small.

The finisher and xterminator are about the same. Fairly roomy and they fold up pretty small. I have hunted out of both and they are comfortable. I have friends that have beat the crap out of their finishers for 3 years (these guys hunt more in one season than most do in five) and there blinds are still in great condition as far as parts, material and function. Hustad used the new xterminator this spring and it is comfortable and folds very small. It took some heavy abuse this spring and is still in very good shape. Both of these blinds are very simple to set up and this is a big plus when its dark and your running late or terribly hungover as is the case for our group on many occasions.


----------



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fellas, I would go with the X terminator blind. I laid in mine lastnight and boy is that thing ever easy to set up and take down. It is very room and will have plenty of room for gear and a dog inside of the blind. You would have to a huge guy to feel clostrophobic in this blind...


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Any one have a chance to hunt out of avery's migrator blind yet?


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

Sounds like the X terminator blind is the way to go....cheap enough too! Thanks guys


----------



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

The migrator is a HUGE blind but it also weighs twice as much at 22 pounds and it doesn't break down hardly at all...it looks like a sled or landing strip in my opinion...i think it would be the way to go for a very large hunter but so would the x terminator.

Its a lot cheaper too - x terminator

NICK

x terminator


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I just bought a Avery Finisher blind. All I have done is sit in it and it is very comfortable, and folds up and is easy to carry. There is lots of room. I can't wait to go in the fields with it.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i also have a finisher and can't say enough good things about it. i have only used it one spring on snows but have put it through a lot of abuse and works like it did when it was new. a great blind for the money.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah the finishers are good until the stupid plastic brackets that hold the bars together break. :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

no regrets with my two Xterminators! Make a great sleeping area when the birds are flying as well!


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

I have a finisher blind and i love it. it has some great features on it and is very comfortable even on the coldest of days. they have adjustable headrest and the sleek design provides a low profile look. its adjustable to fite the size of guy you are. i havent had a problem with it yet. and its affordable. :beer:


----------

